# Salmon/Brown Trout rod and reel



## BaitCaster (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm planning on getting out river-fishing (from my boat - not wading) for salmon and brown trout this fall and was wondering what kind of rod, reel and line I should be using. Any suggestions (other than fly gear)?


----------



## willfishforfood (Jul 10, 2010)

How are you going to fish? Driftfish, sidedrift, plugs or bait divers. Casting or spinning?


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 12, 2010)

willfishforfood said:


> How are you going to fish? Driftfish, sidedrift, plugs or bait divers. Casting or spinning?



Excellent questions! I will be fishing out of my boat, not from shore. I will probably be casting plugs, spoons and spinners. I prefer baitcasting reels, but am not averse to spinning if the technique calls for it. Might try drifting bags of roe as well.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 12, 2010)

BaitCaster said:


> willfishforfood said:
> 
> 
> > How are you going to fish? Driftfish, sidedrift, plugs or bait divers. Casting or spinning?



Excellent questions! I will be fishing out of my boat, not from shore. I will probably be casting plugs, spoons and spinners. I prefer baitcasting reels, but am not averse to spinning if the technique calls for it. Might try drifting bags of roe as well. Essentially I'm looking for a good all-purpose rig.


----------



## Froggy (Jul 12, 2010)

Most Trout fishing from a boat is done with a spinnreell, I am sure baitcasters have been used, but I cant comment on it. For live bait drift fishing a medium 6.6 foot action road with 8 lbs test line or less is best ( I use 6lbs). Casting, a long 7foot rod will get you far, if you use heavy lures like kastmasters, a baitcaster should be fine.
For trolling I use a Medium/heavy rod, 12lbs line, a swivel, then 8lbs line.

Most big trouts wont bite if you have a large diameter line.

One of the best ways to catch large brown trouts, 6lbs line, find the thermocline( 52 degrees or so) an egg sinker and split shot (plunking) # 6 gamatzu hook, medium shiner thru the back, drop in the thermocline, use a quick release gismo so you can leave the bail open, sit back and drift along, have a sandwich.
You get a strike let it run till it stops, then when it goes again ( your spool might be 3/4 empty) set the hook, like big, maybee twice, reell in a bit and see if someting is there. Then take your time and watch your boat move... my biggest on 6lbs line was 14.6 lbs, lots of fun! need a big net also.

Hope this helps


Hope this helps


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 12, 2010)

Froggy said:


> Most Trout fishing from a boat is done with a spinnreell, I am sure baitcasters have been used, but I cant comment on it. For live bait drift fishing a medium 6.6 foot action road with 8 lbs test line or less is best ( I use 6lbs). Casting, a long 7foot rod will get you far, if you use heavy lures like kastmasters, a baitcaster should be fine.
> For trolling I use a Medium/heavy rod, 12lbs line, a swivel, then 8lbs line.
> 
> Most big trouts wont bite if you have a large diameter line.
> ...



That's exactly the kind of info I need. Sounds like it's gonna be fun! Guess, I don't need any new specialized tackle [-X too bad!


----------



## willfishforfood (Jul 13, 2010)

I like 8 1/2' to 9 1/2' for steelhead and salmon but it's more for drift and or float fishing. casting hardware I use a 7 1/2' 8 to 15 lbs line casting or spinning


----------



## azekologi (Sep 10, 2010)

Baitcaster -

I know that this thread is a little old, but I stumbled upon it and couldn't resist adding my 2 pennies worth:

I'm a one-species angler, looking to expand, but I've been fishing for trout for 10+ years. Sure, you'll have to experiment with your local waters, but here in AZ I've found a few magic combos that dominate our local lakes and streams:

When I fish from the boat (99.9% of the time) I've found that trolling with either Cow Bells, Baby Bells, or a Ford Fender work wonders. I'm talking HUGE fish! I like the full-size Cow Bells the best, preferably the all silver ones, or the silver ones with silver hologram stickers (the red hologram stickers work well, but not as good as the plain or silver), and don't care for the brass/gold ones. As far as Ford Fenders go, the orange or yellow work nicely, put the orange seem to get more hits. Off of either I run about a 15-18" leader of high-end flurocarbon line...the $20-30 a spool stuff, usually 2lb test...a size 12 hook, and good 'ol worms. (I usually run 4-6lb on the reel, bells, then the expensive leader, and tie on the hook by hand).

For rod/reel I use a Shimano CPS-56ULB 5'6" Ultralight Fast Action IM-8 with Shimano's Symetre 2500FJ Spincaster. The reel is fairly new and I'm very happy with it. The rod is awesome. This was my first higher end graphite rod and I'm amazed at the feel. When trolling with big spoons like bells or fenders you get a lot of tip movement from the cavitation of the trolling motor/bells/etc., it takes some practice to tell the difference between the cavitation, nibbles & tastes, and real strikes. Having a nice graphite rod flattens that learning curve to almost zero. I'd even venture to say the sensitivity of the rod helps with setting those quick fish striking small hooks...you feel it at precisely the right moment, and set it with speed that will stun even a seasoned angler. Some people don't like the smaller rods, but I've found they work well when trolling as you don't need the length for casting, just drop it in the water and troll away...it also gives you more room to maneuver around if you want to troll with one rig and cast with another (longer) one.

As far as baits are concerned, I've had luck with worms on the bells and/or fenders, and just good 'ol corn by itself (no bells/fenders). Don't buy the cheap stuff, spring for Del Monte Nibblets or the like...dunno why, but the fish like expensive corn. Some guys I run into on the lake swear by salmon eggs, but I've never had any luck with them, ever.

Anyway, hope that works you and you catch some fatties! I usually get Rainbows, Brook, Apache, Brown, and Cutthroat 'round here.


----------



## BaitCaster (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks Azekologi,

I've ben out a few times for Salmon now and I have mainly been using a 7' craning stick with a baitcast reel and 15 lb mono. It's been working pretty well.


----------



## azekologi (Sep 10, 2010)

No worries...

Any luck with the trout?


----------



## BaitCaster (Sep 12, 2010)

azekologi said:


> No worries...
> 
> Any luck with the trout?



No trout yet, but I hooked a couple of nice salmon this weekend.


----------

